# Worldwide custom music/harmonica case website



## epworthslim

Hi All,

Like to tell you all about the new custom harmonica case website 'Slims Custom Cases'.

We also do cases for any other type of instruments/equipment

Only website where you have the choice to either- buy our from my online store with a few simple clicks through our site and build your own case from a selection of case designs , inserts, covers and handles 
or, 
if you cant find anything suitable online, we would be happy to design with you your own special, individual custom case, one to one, build it to your exact requirements and make your dream case a reality. Any size, shape, configuration! Whatever you want!

•World wide service.

•We welcome a challenge, even if you want a case that we haven't built before, that no one has built before, we can do it!

• Sturdy, durable, solid, long lasting.

• High density, non-flaking foam. Will not dry out, grow mold or affect the taste of your harp.

• Removable inserts giving you the option of having different configurations of equipment to suit your mood depending on how many you purchase.

• Our cases can fit all types of harmonicas and equipment and will hold as many or as much as you wish!

•Unique one to one service- Designing with you, the customer, for your truly personal and unique case.

•Unlimited range of covers and handles. If you can't find what you are really after we guarantee to try everything in our power to get you what you want.

•One of a kind harmonica case attaches to microphone stands.

•We will make your vision a reality.

•Train case attachments for your extra equipment that attach and detach with ease
•Lowest prices on the web!

First 5 people to contact us with this code- SLIMS2635-will receive a 10% discount on there order.

Website-http://www.slimscustomcases.com

Facebook page-http://www.facebook.com/pages/Slims-Custom-Cases/198124183561282

[email protected][email]


----------



## epworthslim

We have made a few changes to the website and increased our range even more. Now do a selection of inserts, and we really can build any type of case you wish!

We also now sell susuki and seydel harmonica products and we also do plating in 24 carat gold, nickle, chrome and copper for those that wont to jaz up their harmonica.


----------



## Head_case

Wow. Those cases are huge! They look like they would hold a complete set of keys (diatonic). 

I wonder if you make these cases big enough for llutes? 

I damaged my flute in the aeroplane carrier - dented the keys. Of course, a flute tends to disassemble, so a case needs to be longer, than it is wide..

Anyhow - just think it'd be great if you could link up some harmonica concertos to this thread. People don't realise that the harmonica is a beautiful classical instrument with an increasing body of concertos being written. I love the ones by the English composer Malcolm Arnold (also writes a lot of interesting flute music); Spivakovsky and Hovhaness.


----------



## Head_case

epworthslim said:


> We have made a few changes to the website and increased our range even more. Now do a selection of inserts, and we really can build any type of case you wish!
> 
> We also now sell susuki and seydel harmonica products and we also do plating in 24 carat gold, nickle, chrome and copper for those that wont to jaz up their harmonica.


I can't see any examples on your website. How does the plating fare?

As far as I know, harmonica players tell me that the plating eventually fades. Nickel chrome is probably the least appealing, particularly with allergies etc.

The Seydel stainless steels are great looking in the brushed finish, but the mouthpieces do discolour over a year. Do you just replate the cover plates, or the whole comb/mouthpiece?


----------



## epworthslim

Hi head case I will have some examples of 24 carat gold plated harmonica coverplates on the website in a few days.
The gold plating is the most durable plating and will last the longest about 2 years ish.
We only plate the coverplates. as to plate the comb it would have to be a metal comb.


----------



## epworthslim

send me a message with the specs for your flute and i will work out a price for you too.


----------

